# Betta Show Standards



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm starting to look for some HMPK breeders, but I was wondering what the standards were for their appearance. I haven't been able to navigate the IBC site too well... I know generally how other types should appear such as the HM, DT, and CT varieties, but haven't been able to verify the HMPK description.

Thanks!

A link to the IBC information would be beneficial too!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

here are some sites i found 
http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABPKproposal.htm
http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABPKTrilogy.htm
http://z7.invisionfree.com/BettaBreeders/index.php?showtopic=5316&view=getnewpost
hope it helps it seems as though they went through a standard change recently.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

That's exactly what I was looking for! Thank you! I have a few lines I plan to breed for sentimental value and they do show some potential... but if I were to invest in PKs I want to make sure they are better quality and can easily find homes!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I'm glad I could help  And best of luck cant wait to see what you breed!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you end up with a spawn? I am interested in breeding HMPK's this summer, myself. On the path if learning as I type.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

@monroe.. dam.. i was looking at ur signature... NICE WEBSITE  it looks very unique, hahah XD


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol this is a really old thread! I never was able to spawn my HMPKs from Thailand. They've all been rehomed and I am working on continuing Karen's (martinismommy's) lines as well as throwing some Orange dal in there. Breeding is on hold for now until late May 

@Johnificent: Thanks  I haven't been on lately to update it with my new guys/gals, and I'm also planning to switch to a different hosting site!


----------

